

Science confirms: Politics wrecks your ability to do math - __Joker
http://grist.org/politics/science-confirms-politics-wrecks-your-ability-to-do-math/

======
bougiefever
I always knew that people tend to gravitate towards a bubble where they only
hear about news they like, and only talk to people who think like they do.
This adds a whole new level to the notion that we are naturally polarized.

